# Free Zip Wall Door



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a link for a free zip wall door from Zip Wall. 

http://www.zipwall.com/lp/zipdoor


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Here is a link for a free zip wall door from Zip Wall.
> 
> http://www.zipwall.com/lp/zipdoor


Well thanks for nothing worky, read the fine print

"*valid for U.S. residents only"

*No Christmas card for you this year, your off my list now:jester:​


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well thanks for nothing worky, read the fine print
> 
> "*valid for U.S. residents only"
> 
> *No Christmas card for you this year, your off my list now:jester:​



I did not think I was on the list since I did not get sh!t last year from you, not all your fault since I did not send you much either and here I am taking the time to make up for it and you live in a barren off the map of the US place . 


This site is loading slow as hell.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> This site is loading slow as hell.


loading up fine in the barren parts of the world:thumbup:

guess it's loading slow for US residents only:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> loading up fine in the barren parts of the world:thumbup:
> 
> guess it's loading slow for US residents only:whistling2:


I think the modem on this new laptop is messed up sometimes I have to turn it off and on and meanwhile the kids are playing on my old one without missing beat. I thought it was the site though cause some sites are loading quickly. 


Stay in Canada the zip wall door is not worth it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Stay in Canada the zip wall door is not worth it.


Now, if it was a set of poles I could be inclined to provide them with all of my personal information. But for a zipper? Nah...

Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I had to zipper a house today......zippers at the lumber yard were $18.99 for two, and I needed three.:furious: Should have sent off for a free zipper. :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I had to zipper a house today......zippers at the lumber yard were $18.99 for two, and I needed three.:furious: Should have sent off for a free zipper. :laughing:


lol

You'll be alright. When I come across free stuff I send it along, a guy on PT posted that so I brought it here since I know some of you use Zip walls too.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> 
> You'll be alright. When I come across free stuff I send it along, a guy on PT posted that so I brought it here since I know some of you use Zip walls too.


Yeah, I'll be alright, a soon as the demolition is done on this pig. Suffered a pretty good puncture wound yesterday, about a millimeter shy of going all the way through my hand (with a piece of WOOD---ouch!), and had to remove the tile floor today as well a some walls and counter-tops and cabinets.....tell you what though, the back pain is making me think less about the tender hole in my hand :laughing: Zippers are the least of my concerns.

*end whining*


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I just had unexpected surgery Sunday, be careful out there with all the bs debris.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm curious.....unexpected surgery?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Saturday evening I had what felt like severe gas pains and after an hour or so I told the wife I need to go to the hospital, in the 14 years we have been together she has never heard me say such a thing and so she knew I was serious. They give me a cat scan and told me I had an obstruction in my colon and that my intestine was twisted and told me I needed to have surgery. So by Sunday I was under the knife. They did not have to give me a big C-section scar, they gave me a few incisions and went in with a camera and a laser. Turns out I had some scar tissue from who knows where inside my guy and the scar tissue was caught on my intestine and was strangling it. I was released yesterday and am nicely doped up now, moving around pretty good and hope to be back on the job doing lite work on Monday. 

Not sure where the scar tissue came from as I have never spent a night in a hospital but the doctor told me it is very rare for someone who has not had an operation but it happens. 

So I was saying to take care of yourself out there you never know what little thing can become a bigger thing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Saturday evening I had what felt like severe gas pains and after an hour or so I told the wife I need to go to the hospital, in the 14 years we have been together she has never heard me say such a thing and so she knew I was serious. They give me a cat scan and told me I had an obstruction in my colon and that my intestine was twisted and told me I needed to have surgery. So by Sunday I was under the knife. They did not have to give me a big C-section scar, they gave me a few incisions and went in with a camera and a laser. Turns out I had some scar tissue from who knows where inside my guy and the scar tissue was caught on my intestine and was strangling it. I was released yesterday and am nicely doped up now, moving around pretty good and hope to be back on the job doing lite work on Monday.
> 
> Not sure where the scar tissue came from as I have never spent a night in a hospital but the doctor told me it is very rare for someone who has not had an operation but it happens.
> 
> So I was saying to take care of yourself out there you never know what little thing can become a bigger thing.


Yikes......glad to hear you're alright.

I've been keeping a close eye on the wound and it seems to be healing up pretty nicely. I was worried about how deep it was and the amount of blood, and I'm happy I have a decent first aid kit in the truck. We like to think we're so tough.....but really we're all quite delicate.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Yikes......glad to hear you're alright.
> 
> I've been keeping a close eye on the wound and it seems to be healing up pretty nicely. I was worried about how deep it was and the amount of blood, and I'm happy I have a decent first aid kit in the truck. We like to think we're so tough.....but really we're all quite delicate.


Thanks. :thumbup:

Yeah it was all unexpected but by everything I was told I wa fortunate that I reacted quickly to it. I have had plenty of gas pains before and I knew something was wrong. I would of went 30 minutes sooner had I listened to myself but you know how it is. 

Yeah any little thing can shake up your world and keeping a fire extinguisher and a first aid kit is a good idea. Keep an eye on it and let the lady in your life baby you a bit. 

Other than that just busy making money trying to hustle my mostly dustless drywall repairs but now is the time when exterior season kicks in big time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Saturday evening I had what felt like severe gas pains and after an hour or so I told the wife I need to go to the hospital, in the 14 years we have been together she has never heard me say such a thing and so she knew I was serious. They give me a cat scan and told me I had an obstruction in my colon and that my intestine was twisted and told me I needed to have surgery. So by Sunday I was under the knife. They did not have to give me a big C-section scar, they gave me a few incisions and went in with a camera and a laser. Turns out I had some scar tissue from who knows where inside my guy and the scar tissue was caught on my intestine and was strangling it. I was released yesterday and am nicely doped up now, moving around pretty good and hope to be back on the job doing lite work on Monday.
> 
> Not sure where the scar tissue came from as I have never spent a night in a hospital but the doctor told me it is very rare for someone who has not had an operation but it happens.
> 
> So I was saying to take care of yourself out there you never know what little thing can become a bigger thing.


Not sure where the scar tissue came from:blink: do you listen to a radio show late at night, called coast to coast , They talk about a thing called Alien abductions:whistling2:

holy, you sound like me, doctors,,,, nah, Glad your feeling better worky, and forget work on Monday. You should be sucking this up around your wife. It's a great opportunity to have her wait on you hand and foot. make her regret taking you in to the doctors:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not sure where the scar tissue came from:blink: do you listen to a radio show late at night, called coast to coast , They talk about a thing called Alien abductions:whistling2:


The thought crossed my mind as well. Either that or the CIA has implanted a robotic control into his bowels.:whistling2:


----------

